# practical jokes w/ extra cheese



## tempura (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey guys,
One of the remarks to my post in the welcome forum gave me an idea:

*What is the best kitchen practical joke that you've seen or heard of?*

I have a couple of pretty lame ones:

We used to tell new workers that the owner/chef killed someone back in Japan and fled to the USA to escape. (I believed that for about a year)

Someone used a cellphone to call the restaurant and order 50 bentos
(box lunches) from one of the waitresses(my girlfriend, hee hee!), and then started to "special order" 
as in, extra tofu/no chicken, no shrimp touching any pork, only red vegetables shall have salad dressing on them.
Each bento was different from the last and my friend struggled to keep from snickering. We, of course, were watching the waitress grow more and more irritated and impatient, until we all cracked laughing and gave ourselves away. She was not happy.

So, to all you seasoned chefs and pirate line cooks, hook up your best stories.
I wanna laugh!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Once had a newbie who couldn't keep his mouth shut, knew everything, could do anything better. So I decided it was time to let him prepare a new kind of schnitzel for the Chef to try. He rolled his eyes when I told him, but I told him that it must be perfectly cooked, gold brown, crispy, not greasy. Of course, he expected me to fabricate the schnitzel for him, and I did.... 

From the pastry kitchen I took a hunk of puff pastry margerine, flattened it between paper, dredged it in flour and breaded it. Ah, the look on his face when it hit the pan and all he got was greasy breadcrumbs a few seconds later was priceless.....


----------

